# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Описания вредоносных программ  >  Кто что знает о not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Agent.qgf

## Нюхлер

KIS 2010 обнаружил это ПО. Написал, что лечение невозможно (Причина: неизлечим). Рекомендуется удалить. Нажимаю: "Удалить"! Вылазит, что нужна перезагрузка. Перезагружаю. Появляется снова: "Обнаружено not-a-virus.AdWare.Win32.Agent.qgf". И происходит то же, что выше. Удалил с горем пополам. Теперь интересно узнать, что же это за ПО.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## bolshoy kot

А путь к файлу какой?

----------


## Нюхлер

> А путь к файлу какой?


C://Program Files/Wyeke/Wyeke.dll

----------


## bolshoy kot

По искал в Интернете wyeke.dll - нашел вот что:



> Found on infected systems and resists interrogation by security products
> Uses rootkit techniques to conceal its presence, interrogation or removal
> Uses low level functions to hide itself from the user and from system/security processes


Примерный перевод:



> Найден на инфицированной системе и... [дальше не понял]
> Использует руткитные технологии для скрытия своего присутствия или для препятствия удаления
> Использует низкоуровневые функции, чтобы скрыть себя от пользователя и от антивирусов


Т.е. как у Вас и было, это трудно удаляемый вирус.
Вот еще:
http://www.threatexpert.com/report.a...33c82758163b5a
Т.е. похоже это AdWare как и есть, и даже имеет uninstall.exe - правда, как он работает и при каких условиях, не известно

----------


## Нюхлер

> По искал в Интернете wyeke.dll - нашел вот что:
> 
> Примерный перевод:
> 
> Т.е. как у Вас и было, это трудно удаляемый вирус.
> Вот еще:
> http://www.threatexpert.com/report.a...33c82758163b5a
> Т.е. похоже это AdWare как и есть, и даже имеет uninstall.exe - правда, как он работает и при каких условиях, не известно


Большое спасибо за потраченное время!!! Эта информация оказалась очень полезной! Действительно имеет деинсталлятор, но воспользоваться им не решался, пока не удалил Касперский! Ещё раз большое спасибо!!!

----------

